

Neil Armstrong's death should be a wake-up call - michh
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/the-lay-scientist/2012/aug/25/neil-armstrong-mars

======
michh
The fact that nobody has set foot on another world since my grand parents
generation is pretty sobering no matter how cool things like the Mars
Curiosity rover are.

